# James White and Michael Dries



## CDM (Mar 17, 2006)

Did anyone see this link to James White's latest post about the whole Comma dust-up that has occured on the PB between Michael Dries and himself:

http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1294

Is this for real? Did Time Redeemer behave in this manner?

I don't mean to imply Dr. White is lying so I gues I'm just completely shocked. I understand he has been banned.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats for real. Unfortunately, he snuck in under our radar here and sidestepped my claymores.

sad!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 17, 2006)

I will pray for Michael.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 17, 2006)

It is sad how hateful some ppl can be. BTW, please don't think all KJVO ppl are this way...they aren't. Many are just playing it safe until they/if they study the issue out furthur (coming from being formerly KJVO, but still picky about the versions I read...I enjoy the ESV, Luther's German, and the NKJV  ).


----------



## MurrayA (Mar 18, 2006)

I have been reading James White's site, and his recent stuff about the Comma Johanneum, and I can only say that I agree entirely with him. If the Comma is allowed on "textual grounds" (whatever they are!) then to be consistent we should allow all the additions in the Old Latin, and Codex Bezae, and thus finish up with a very different text from even the Majority (Byzantine) Text. Moreover, because it is found in the later Vulgate tradition, we would also have to accept all that that tradition has added to (and mistranslated) the text. No KJVO person is willing to do that.

Erasmus initially rejected the Comma, and only after howls of protest from Catholic monks and "scholars" did he re-include it, and then only under protest of his own. That no Greek manuscript until about 1500 includes it in its text (as opposed to a later correction) should be evidence enough to reject it, but KJVO folks seem hidebound in tradition in fastening on to that unsupported reading.

And let no KJVO advocate tell me about Cyprian. I do not for a moment believe that he is quoting the Comma, but merely using the language of 1 John 5:8 (Old Lat) in connenction with the Trinitarian formula of Matt.28:19 to make a point in a quasi-allegorical vein.

[Edited on 19-3-2006 by MurrayA]


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh my, Michael seems to have done a melt down. How unfortunate. He needs prayer, for sure.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2006)

Defending Riplinger was a real headscratcher, but this is almost unbelievable.



[Edited on 3-19-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## MurrayA (Mar 18, 2006)

Dear joshua,
I did as you said, but it is not clear (to me) from there how and where to add to my signature. 
Further instructions, please!
MurrayA


----------



## MurrayA (Mar 18, 2006)

Dear joshua,
Done and done! Thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2006)

Very sad. I can't say that it completely shocks me based on his lack of charity in some previous threads. It is still, nevertheless, shocking beyond the pale to read such words. James White, as all of us this side of glory, has some faults but it is sickening that he has to undergo such abuse at those who call themselves Christian.

Michael: If you read this - your heart is on a path to destruction. Such bile does not come from the Spirit of Truth. If Christ truly be in you, may He break your proud spirit and rescue you from the fire.

James: If you read this Brother, it grieves me that you have to withstand such assaults. I consider you the type of warrior that stands in front of us and leads the assault against the gates of Hell. May we all be so bold for His glory. May Christ continue to strengthen your hand and keep your eyes fixed on Him.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 19, 2006)

and


----------



## turmeric (Mar 19, 2006)

That boy's off his medication! I see a paddywagon and guys in white coats in his immediate future if something doesn't change!


----------



## beej6 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, there is a difference between sin and mental illness... 

Grace,
BJ Mora, MD
child psychiatrist


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beej6_
> Hey, there is a difference between sin and mental illness...
> 
> Grace,
> ...



Mental illness is a secondary result of sin.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Scott, aren't all illnesses?



Yes.


----------



## Steve Owen (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by beej6_
> ...



Scott, would you care to expand on that? Do you mean that illness is a result of the Fall, or do you mean something else?

Martin


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martin Marprelate_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



yes. Illness of all kind is secondary to the fall.

[Edited on 3-20-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------

